# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  How to connect wires to a RJ11 telephone socket

## aaronjthompson

I am getting rid of my old (610??) telephone plug and replacing it with a skirting board mounted RJ11 socket for both my telephone and NBN FTTC. 
I am not sure how to connect the 4 (red, black, white, blue) wires to the 4 pin RJ 11 socket (Clipsal RJ11 Series). The socket is 4 pin with 6 contacts internally to which the wires are connected, but only 4 of these are used and are numbered 1  4. 
Which colour goes with which number or does it not matter?

----------


## Bros

The sockets are colour coded. You also need a punch down tool.

----------


## aaronjthompson

It came with a punch down tool but the sockets aren't colour coded.

----------


## Bros

> It came with a punch down tool but the sockets aren't colour coded.

  Odd all the ones I have seen come with a colour code on the back.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

depending on which pair works, you'll only need to patch a pair to the middle pins of RJ11 
so you'll have either blue/white or red/black, and they'll patch to pins 2 and 3 of the RJ11 socket. I'm not sure which order.

----------


## Jon

On the 610 socket the active wires will be on connectors 2 and 6.
Polarity does not matter these days.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I am getting rid of my old (610??) telephone plug and replacing it with a skirting board mounted RJ11 socket for both my telephone and NBN FTTC.

    

> I am not sure how to connect the 4 (red, black, white, blue) wires to the 4 pin RJ 11 socket (Clipsal RJ11 Series). The socket is 4 pin with 6 contacts internally to which the wires are connected, but only 4 of these are used and are numbered 1  4.  Which colour goes with which number or does it not matter?

  The Pins to which Australian 2-Pair Blue, White, Red, Black telephone cable should be connected in a 6P4C (RJ14) socket are shown in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registered_jack (RJ11, RJ14, RJ25 wiring - about half way down.)  (The Orange and Green would be connected if a 3-Pair cable were being used - and the socket would then be 6P6C (RJ25))

----------

